# Need advice



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My wife is the classic good girl. We dont talk about sex, because I dont want to make her uncomfortable and I dont want to come off critical. She doesnt like talking about it because she is very modest. We have been married 37 years now and usually have sex once a week. The problem is we always have missionary sex and it hurts her hips bad. I want to suggest doggie style which I have no problem with, but she has never been able to orgasm in this position in the past. I want to suggest maybe getting a small viberator for extra stimulation via a reach around. Should I bring it up, and if so how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

THIRTY SEVEN YEARS and you can't just talk to her? Print out your post. Hand it to her.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

No help, but she is missing out. 

Doggie is the bestest position ever! I feel the most in that position. My husband reaches around and gives me manual stimulation at the same time, and I am done in a matter of minutes.

Maybe try using your hands the few couple times until she is comfortable, then work your way up to a vibe?

ETA: NobodySpecial is right. Communication is key. Just tell her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Agree with TCW, doggie is the best!

Your wife probably doesn't like it because it would put too much of her lady bits on show. 

The problem, Thound, is her inability to discuss sex.

Buy this book. http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Matters-W...=1404764289&sr=1-1&keywords=Women's+sexuality

Read it together. Go to the link and just read the first few pages before you buy it. It talks directly to women who are timid about their sexuality.

With regard to the vibe. Buy a finger sleeve with a bullet vibe, then during sex tell her to slide it on her finger and guide her into rubbing her clit with the bullet. She may balk and be timid, but you just smile reassuringly and promise her she will like it.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I will get her the book, but I promise she is going to get pissed. She told me last month that sex has never been important to her. But we will see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My wife is a bit of a catholic girl in bed and while we have sex 1-3 times a week I would mind more and spicing it up a bit. Last year for my birthday I got her Amazon.com: Tickle His Pickle: Your Hands-On Guide to Penis Pleasing eBook: Dr. Sadie Allison: Kindle Store.
This year for her birthday I go her a vibe. Not for her to use but for me to use on her. 
I’m just trying to push her a little and not go beyond her comfort zone. I feel that by talking and making these actions I’m showing her how important she is to me.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, communication is the bigger issue.

I know about the hips hurting, ain't aging grand? My wife could only cum face to face (missionary or her on top), never any from behind positions. We'd simultaneously O about 85% of the times. Her hips and other issues made that difficult/not possible. We've moved on to what I call sex 2.0, she comes first (usually via oral). And then I do, either no pressure missionary or some form of from behind (we've been spooning a lot).

It's different than the old script, but yes, we did talk about it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thound said:


> I will get her the book, but I promise she is going to get pissed.


Oh. You're afraid of her.

Got it.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Thound give up shes maxed - out


----------

